# Noise at 55 mph..manual transmission.. 2012



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

Well from 45-65 I hear a growl from my car, like a snow tire. 2012 6mt eco with 23,000 miles. I thought it was a wheel bearing. Dealer says its not. They think its the transmission because the noise gets louder if you hit the gas. Maybe the output bearing? They are taking it in today and taking it apart and giving me a rental. Anyone else had this problem? It sounds just like a bad wheel bearing or a snow tire on the car.. but when you go left and right it doesn't go away.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Does it go away with the clutch pressed in? If it does, it's the throwout bearing. Other than that, I'd just have a wild-arse guess.

Sounds like you're in good hands with your dealer. Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take your service manager for a ride. Seriously, if he can hear it he can help his techs find and fix it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I had a bad transmission output bearing before in a Honda, but it was just a constant drone that increased with speed, clutch in or out. 

I've had a wheel bearing do a similar thing under both acceleration and braking, but it would change pitch when you swerved hard.


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

Nope doesn't do it when I press in the clutch. I too thought throwout bearing. They took it for a test drive already and heard it. I am in good hands with this dealer.. 1 hour away where I bought it. The dealer sitting 2 miles from me is horrible and as usually told me "we couldn't hear a thing, maybe its tire hummm".. I had the tires rotated, noise still there. Dropping it off in Vestal NY tonight.. will update with what it is.


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

They have the car.. Matthews Chevrolet, Vestal NY. They gave me a loaner cruze auto (missin my stick already). They have diagnosed it. Noise is coming from inside the transmission. They are on the phone right now asking GM if they want them to tear it all apart or put in a new transmission. Really hoping for a new transmission since this car is NEW already. Last time a dealer took apart my NEW silverado to rebuild the transfer case, the problem came right back 10,000 miles later (my silverado had some bad bearing in the transfer case).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

At 23K miles GM might decide to repair the transmission. Hopefully they replace the entire transmission, which I think is actually easier and less time consuming. Sounds like you have a good service department.


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

^ It worries me to picture a tech tearing apart my transmission. Lots of stuff is done at OEM suppliers that we don't (as consumers) know about to ensure quality and make sure its done right..A new transmission would be faster and cheaper for them I bet.. then they can get this one back and diagnose it to why it failed and improve the design or fix the manufacturing flaw. I have driven other cruze sticks and mine always felt more notchy and hard to shift into gear. Perhaps failure was inevitable.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Not to mention re-building a transmission is a PITA. So many things to align, etc. Did it twice...on the same car. 

I'd hope they just replace the whole thing.

Hey, at least you'll get a new clutch out of it!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

arcticcatmatt said:


> They have the car.. Matthews Chevrolet, Vestal NY. They gave me a loaner cruze auto (missin my stick already). They have diagnosed it. Noise is coming from inside the transmission. They are on the phone right now asking GM if they want them to tear it all apart or put in a new transmission. Really hoping for a new transmission since this car is NEW already. Last time a dealer took apart my NEW silverado to rebuild the transfer case, the problem came right back 10,000 miles later (my silverado had some bad bearing in the transfer case).




arcticcatmatt,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with this. If you have any questions or would like my assistance please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Stacy. I got a call today. GM is putting in a brand new transmission but apparently they are on backorder and no dealers in the US have a transmission. So my dealer has no idea when they will be able to get a new transmission. I have their loaner cruze (which doesn't make any noises  ), which makes this situation much better, but it would be nice to know when GM will have a new transmission available at least.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep, wait for it to be shipped from Austria. That's where the M32 is made since it's used in Opels/Vauxhalls too.


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

I called today for status update. No dealers have responded so it has been escalated to a 'SWAT case' where GM starts calling dealers and finding a transmission and if they have one forcing them to give it up. At least thats what I hear.. Kinda strange that GM can't find a new transmission for an 11 month old car.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not surprised at all. With GM selling 20k+ Cruzes a month, they likely have their parts suppliers stretched thin. And, the Eco uses a specially geared transmission that is made in Austria. So waiting for a unique part made overseas will take a while. 

At least they have put your request on top. But if there is no transmission to be had you're still waiting. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

arcticcatmatt said:


> Thanks Stacy. I got a call today. GM is putting in a brand new transmission but apparently they are on backorder and no dealers in the US have a transmission. So my dealer has no idea when they will be able to get a new transmission. I have their loaner cruze (which doesn't make any noises  ), which makes this situation much better, but it would be nice to know when GM will have a new transmission available at least.



arcticcatmatt,
Thank you for the update on this. I do understand your concerns with the transmission not being readily available at this time and I would like to apologize for any inconveniences that this may cause you. I see that your dealer is taking the appropriate steps to get you a transmission. Please keep me posted and if you have any other questions or would like my assistance please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

Dealer called yesterday... still no transmission or word of one. And we have another problem. The dealer needs all its loaner cars back so they needed me to drive it an hour away to them ASAP.. well that couldnt' happen, I had stuff i had to do and am leaving town. So now they have me leaving the red cruze loaner of theirs at Enterprise and Enterprise is giving me some rental car today here in Ithaca NY. Now I have to drive some 'mystery car' 500 miles in the snow (19 inch storm in western new york). Stacy, if there was something I would ask you its how can I buy a NEW car 11 months ago, and GM now doesn't have a transmission for it? This cruze has been to the dealer for
1. Clutch pedal twang noise (5 trips there later, clutch pedal assembly replaced and noise gone)
2. Squeeky steering wheel. It would squeek every time around, dealer fixed it per TSB
3. The hack job to the plastic underneath per the recall
4. Truck open button broke 
5. Some charcoal solonid thing on the fuel tank triggered the check engine light and made the car run bad. They replaced it and fixed it. 
6. Transmission growling and now can't locate a transmission to replace it 

This car has been mine for 11 months.. 23,000 miles and all these problems. I also own a corvette and silverado and now feel guilty for convincing so many other people I know to buy a cruze. This car has been nothing but a pain to me with always having something wrong. Its been a lemon.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Like I said, GM builds these transmissions in Europe. And it's a low-volume transmission at that since the Euro Cruzes don't get the Eco trim, IIRC, Probably yours got chucked onto the boat with all the transmissions destined for Lordstown, and is somewhere in the Atlantic. 

At least you're getting a rental car on GM's dime and they're fixing the problem for good instead of half-baking a Band-Aid repair. I know, it's not your Cruze.


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

^ Yeah I am aware. There is a positive side to everything. I am now in my 3rd cruze this week.. gold 2012 1LT auto now with summer blades and not the greatest tires..going to head out in a couple hours on our 500 mile journey thru the snow.. missing my cruze


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Let us know just how long it takes. My guess was 3-4 weeks. I'm open to being surprised, though!


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

What side can you here the noise 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

^ its not a side.. its in the whole car. Just called again. They said district managers are now involved.. nobody can seem to find a transmission or figure out when one will get here. They told me I can contact customer service and see if they can figure out something.. So Stacy, I will PM you.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

BULL DROPPINGS, Lordstown Oh assembly plant should have plenty.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

DrVette said:


> BULL DROPPINGS, Lordstown Oh assembly plant should have plenty.


Thats true, but you have to remember those are going into profit making new cars. When it comes to customers/dealers getting parts for warranty work they are last inline. There is no money to be made keeping a customer who already paid GM for a car happy. 

As sad as this practice is I don't see it ever changing, even though in the long run GM alienates current customers. Obviously they have done the math, if they loose 15% of their current customers every 3years because of poor/no customer service but get even 20% of the new young uneducated as customers/suckers they keep coming out ahead.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

^^what he said^^

Sadly you are correct. Corporate America is mandated by Law to secure profits.
This takes priority over All other concerns, customer loyalty, safety or environmental.


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

I would think getting a new tranny for it should be no big deal. I have had a rental car for 2 weeks on their dime now.. it has to be expensive for that. Still awaiting phone call from GM customer service.


----------



## rddiehl (Sep 11, 2011)

My car will be getting dropped off also for this same problem. Started last week and has been getting worse. I am a mechanic and it sounds just like when a pinion or carrier bearing is bad in a RWD vehicle. I believe it is something in the final drive. Can't wait until the desire tries to tell me it is tire noise or some BS. Last time I checked I did not install mud tires.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

rddiehl said:


> My car will be getting dropped off also for this same problem. Started last week and has been getting worse. I am a mechanic and it sounds just like when a pinion or carrier bearing is bad in a RWD vehicle. I believe it is something in the final drive. Can't wait until the desire tries to tell me it is tire noise or some BS. Last time I checked I did not install mud tires.



what year and how many miles


----------



## rddiehl (Sep 11, 2011)

2012 34,000miles


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

rddiehl said:


> 2012 34,000miles


witch trim ECO LS LT LTZ


----------



## rddiehl (Sep 11, 2011)

Eco


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

arcticcatmatt said:


> ^ It worries me to picture a tech tearing apart my transmission. Lots of stuff is done at OEM suppliers that we don't (as consumers) know about to ensure quality and make sure its done right..A new transmission would be faster and cheaper for them I bet.. then they can get this one back and diagnose it to why it failed and improve the design or fix the manufacturing flaw. I have driven other cruze sticks and mine always felt more notchy and hard to shift into gear. Perhaps failure was inevitable.


If the problem existed from day one, perhaps the fluid level was slightly low, just not low enough to raise eyebrows at the dealership if they actually checked it before the car was sold. I've been pretty lucky so far with my 2012 Eco, in that I've had problems that were covered by TSBs and warranty. Water pump was replaced and that problem with the rattling noise up front that so many seem to have ... was fixed by replacing the struts as well as the strut tower mounts (apparently the original TSB was partially correct in fixing the problem, but a newer one was released that addressed another issue with the parts provided for the repairs). 
Best of luck getting a new tranny!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rddiehl said:


> My car will be getting dropped off also for this same problem. Started last week and has been getting worse. I am a mechanic and it sounds just like when a pinion or carrier bearing is bad in a RWD vehicle. I believe it is something in the final drive. Can't wait until the desire tries to tell me it is tire noise or some BS. Last time I checked I did not install mud tires.



rddiehl,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## rddiehl (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok will do car is going in Monday and I'm off to Florida. That'll give them 10 days to figure it out


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

2-15 update.. about 1 month in.. yes, 1 month. GM has been calling me every 2 days for the past week.. they were supposed to call me today but never did but its no big deal because its always the same news "we can't locate a transmission, we are trying to get one from the assembly line". I am calm and polite when speaking with them, but I am starting to get annoyed. I don't' know if my car is sitting outside of some dealership getting its doors dinged up by customers parking next to it or what (I always baby my car and park at the end of the lots so it doesn't get dented). There is a lemon law on new cars. I ignored it when it took the dealer 5-6 attempts at fixing my nosy clutch spring.. but now the car qualifies again.. if a new car isn't fixed under warranty within 30 days it qualifies for lemon law. Look at duty to repair, second line. New Car Lemon Law Fact Sheet | Eric T. Schneiderman
It would be easier for GM to give me a new cruze off a lot and replace my 11 month old car that they can't seem to repair that has been to the dealership 15 times for repairs already. Its at 30 days and hasn't even been taken apart or parts located. 

My entire family drives GM. I have talked 5 people into buying cruzes after I bought mine. I have always bought nothing but GM and currently own 3.. but this situation is leaving me with my shoulders shrugged.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd contact the AG's office to get their opinion on Lemon Law for your situation.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have to agree that this is getting silly. It is up to you at this point. I would wait, personally. However, after working in the industry, I am more understanding when things go wrong. 
I'm not saying your not understanding, just that I am willing to go farther with it.


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

2-19-13.. They have now had the car over 30 days. I went down to look at it to see where its being stored. Its sitting outside the service garage (sucks because I always store it in my garage). I was able to remove my belongings from it as it was sitting there unlocked. GM called me today again and told me once again he called the district manager with no luck. He said its now elevated to someone even higher up than he is and they are still trying to locate a transmission. I giggled as every time I get a phone call its the same story. Now, he told me that they will calculate my payment by how many days I am out of the car and make the car payment for me. What a hassle.
I had had this rental so long enterprise wants it back to do maintenance to it and I have to schedule that into my life. 
I wasn't going to.. but I called the Attorney General's office about lemon law things since this situation qualifies.. new cars have to be fixed in under 30 days.. mine, has not. I am awaiting a call back. 
I am feeling very jerked around. GM could give me a new cruze off the lot faster than they can find a transmission for mine. 30+ days and mine has made zero progress.

EDIT - Just got ahold of attorney general.. they told me to get a copy of the service order from the dealership of the day I dropped it off and turn that into them with the lemon law application of them being unable to fix my car in over 30 days. Sounds like what is going on here qualifies.. So, 1,500 views on this thread and I am sure I can tell many more. Wonder how GM will handle this. I sure would like them to refund the money on my cruze and I will buy a new one. Thats what the lemon law states anyways http://www.ag.ny.gov/consumer-frauds/new-car-lemon-law-fact-sheet


----------



## rddiehl (Sep 11, 2011)

i just got a call from my dealer and he told me the noise is bad struts. I highly doubt it. We shall see. I am in Florida, so they have a until next Wednesday to fiigure it out.


----------



## rddiehl (Sep 11, 2011)

well service adviser called me back and now I am getting a new transmission. of course it is on back order, so let the wait begin. wonder if they have a design flaw in these transmissions. bought a manual for the durability, but hopefully it was just a freak thing.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The M32 is generally a pretty hardy transmission. Lots of other Eco owners have put lots of miles on them with zero issues. Like anything manufactured, sometimes the tolerances are on the high side for enough parts to make it defective. GM using a junk manual transmission fluid likely isn't helping matters any. I'd highly recommend swapping it out with better fluid to avoid problems in the future.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

sciphi said:


> The M32 is generally a pretty hardy transmission. Lots of other Eco owners have put lots of miles on them with zero issues. Like anything manufactured, sometimes the tolerances are on the high side for enough parts to make it defective. GM using a junk manual transmission fluid likely isn't helping matters any. I'd highly recommend swapping it out with better fluid to avoid problems in the future.


Amsoil Synchromesh.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rddiehl said:


> well service adviser called me back and now I am getting a new transmission. of course it is on back order, so let the wait begin. wonder if they have a design flaw in these transmissions. bought a manual for the durability, but hopefully it was just a freak thing.




rddiehl,
Thank you for the update. I would be happy to look into this concern for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

My GM rep 'keith' just called. He said a transmission should be delivered to my dealership within the next few days. He is having someone call me Tuesday since he is going on vacation for 2 weeks. Hey GM.. send this link to engineering ASAP.. here is the cause of this problem that is costing you alot of money and us alot of headaches! M32 6-speed manual transmission. 1.9 CDTi & VXR | Diagnostics.org.uk


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope you got something besides a rental car out of GM for the trouble. Like making a payment for the month plus your car has been sitting unusable waiting for a transmission. 

I'd also recommend swapping out the transmission fluid with something else after a few thousand miles go by. GM's OEM transmission fluid for these is garbage.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

My Eco gives me trouble sometimes shifting into second. Seems like something isn't aligning right, synchro wise. Second gear will grind a few times a month shifting into second when I need to pull out into traffic or something. My other Eco didn't do it at all, ever. And I am noticing something that sounds like a loose fender liner clicking in 6th at highway speeds. I mainly notice it on trips. Last trip I started thinking it could be something in the tranny. Because of how second gear acts. Just about to hit 13,000 miles. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

CruzeTech said:


> My Eco gives me trouble sometimes shifting into second. Seems like something isn't aligning right, synchro wise. Second gear will grind a few times a month shifting into second when I need to pull out into traffic or something. My other Eco didn't do it at all, ever. And I am noticing something that sounds like a loose fender liner clicking in 6th at highway speeds. I mainly notice it on trips. Last trip I started thinking it could be something in the tranny. Because of how second gear acts. Just about to hit 13,000 miles.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Sounds like GM's fluid failed again. If it gets worse, like grinding 2nd on every single shift, bring it in to have it documented and fixed. If it stays the same, many of us have found relief from the 2nd gear synchro grind by swapping transmission fluids with Amsoil synchromesh, GL4 75w-90, or Redline GL4 75w-90.


----------



## rddiehl (Sep 11, 2011)

Well got my car back today. New trans, struts, and springs. Hopefully this was just a freak thing, but only time will tell. Personally I do not think I need to swap out my trans fluid. I don't care what fluid (within spec of course)was in there this most likely still would have happened. Most likely a assembly error or a bad part in the first place or we'd be seeing them more often. I deal with junk parts every day. I work on fleet vehicles every day and we get a lot of bad parts. Chinese don't make them like they used to. Just happy I did not have to wait as long as the OP.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Sounds like GM's fluid failed again. If it gets worse, like grinding 2nd on every single shift, bring it in to have it documented and fixed. If it stays the same, many of us have found relief from the 2nd gear synchro grind by swapping transmission fluids with Amsoil synchromesh, GL4 75w-90, or Redline GL4 75w-90.


Good thing the powertrain warranty is till 100,000. Always wanted to try amsoil. May be a good time. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

Seriously? Was yours an Eco? How did you get yours back but mine takes 38 days!? 
Good and bad news. Good news is I got my car last night. Bad news is that they did not listen to me. When I dropped it 38 days ago and they told me it was going to be months, I called them and stated "I baby that car. I park it at the end of my work parking lot every day next to nobody. When shopping I park at the end of the lot next to nobody. At my house, it sleeps in my garage. I hate door dings. Please do NOT park it in your service parking lot so people are getting out of their cars next to it for 1-2 months." The man stated "No problem, I understand. We will park it off to the side out of the way." two weeks ago I went and looked at the car in the parking lot, it was unlocked and I was able to take my GPS, garage door opener, sunglasses, and some other things. I looked over the car and seen no damage, still NEW just like I bought it 11 months ago. BUT, it was in their dang service parking, not off to the side away from everything. 
Lone behold, I pick it up yesterday and within laying my eyes on it for 30 seconds, 2 good door wacks on the side they left exposed to customers getting in and out next to it..UGH!!!!! The guy there said bring it back (they are an hr away!) another day and leave it and their body shop will fix it. Well, I have professionally detailed cars and even painted cars and done body work. One of these MIGHT be able to be buffed out but would really make the clear coat thin or non existent, the other one is deep.. its scratched and lightly dented the door. 
It may sound silly but I am very mad about this. I wish they would have treated it like it was their car and done what I asked.. Now, I have a new car with 2 damage marks. I do NOT want bondo on the door ding dent. This same dealer scratched my bumper pretty good when installing the fog lights when I ordered it.. I didn't make a stink about that.. but I am making a stink about this. Ignore the little white spots, it's snowing. 
On a positive note - the noise is finally gone and transmission feels fine.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Ouch! I'd want a piece of hide too if that were my car. Point out to them that thanks to their carelessness your car is now far more likely to rust through in those areas since it's winter, they did not mention them to you, and there was salt on the roads when your car was returned damaged to you. I'd want some sort of guarantee in writing they'll cover any rust-through after they properly PDR and re-spray that panel. And not the owner's manual, GM specifically excludes NY state from the rust-through coverage since it's a "hazardous environment" from all the salt. 

On the bright side, at least you have your car back...


----------



## rddiehl (Sep 11, 2011)

You know I am really surprised they did not give you your car back until the transmission came in. It's not like you could have damaged it any further. You know as long as the paint is on they should be able to do dentless paint repair. It's a great process and beats paint any day.


----------



## signals_91 (Nov 19, 2011)

I just found out I have the exact same problem with my '12 MT Cruze! I have a similar whine noise that seems gear related (even when I put it in neutral). Also my first gear really makes a loud whine too. So I took it this morning to my favorite local dealer (GMC dealer not the Chev dealer where I bought it from) and they called back and said GM didn't want them to tear apart the tranny, they want the whole thing sent back (for failure analysis I assume). So now I think the deal is they will have to pull a new tranny from the assembly line. They already drained the fluid out so my car will at least be sitting in the service bay until a new tranny arrives. At least the dealer had already set me up with a loaner car as I assume this could take awhile!


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Is your cruze a ECO 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## signals_91 (Nov 19, 2011)

-It's the 1.4L turbo with RS trim. I believe it was mfg in late Sept or Early Feb of 2011... Hopefully the newer M32-6 trannys are of a better build!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

signals_91 said:


> I just found out I have the exact same problem with my '12 MT Cruze! I have a similar whine noise that seems gear related (even when I put it in neutral). Also my first gear really makes a loud whine too. So I took it this morning to my favorite local dealer (GMC dealer not the Chev dealer where I bought it from) and they called back and said GM didn't want them to tear apart the tranny, they want the whole thing sent back (for failure analysis I assume). So now I think the deal is they will have to pull a new tranny from the assembly line. They already drained the fluid out so my car will at least be sitting in the service bay until a new tranny arrives. At least the dealer had already set me up with a loaner car as I assume this could take awhile!



Hi signals_91, 

I'm glad we were able to get your Cruze repairs under way. Let me know if I can help
Crystal
GM Customer Care


----------



## signals_91 (Nov 19, 2011)

Crystal: -Well not so fast (as far as repairs underway..). -GM told my dealer that it would take 2 months to get my transmission in. So they changed out my tranny fluid and gave my car back. I sure hope I will have a new tranny in before June, or before my tranny dies for good.


----------

